# HR34 pricing as of 01/15/2013



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Stuart asked that we start a new thread so here we go


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Great title ! No price


----------



## Montezuma58 (May 24, 2004)

This morning they gave me a price of $349 for one genie and one RVU. Dropped to $249 when I didn't bite. I passed and gave up on negotiating at that point. They were jerking me around prior to discussing pricing at all and I didn't feel like haggling any more.


----------



## korndawg (Feb 18, 2008)

I was offered it for free but with a $49 install fee. I only have 2 TV's and one DVR (HR24). I'm thinking about taking the upgrade since the HR34 has the PIP feature and that it offers so many streams. However with the HR44 around the corner, do I wait? Is the HR34 on par on performance as the HR24?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

The HR44 is the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But the crux of the problem, if someone doesn't want to pay full lease price, what are the chances, once the 44 goes national, of getting it? At some point, they may have a better chance since more at being made, but at what point are your chances substantially higher?


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Also consider that today when you order an HD DVR they can't guarantee an HR24 vs an HR20. I'd imagine once the HR44 is released the same will be the case that they cant guarantee an HR44 vs and HR34.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Rickt1962 said:


> Great title ! No price


I did not have time to post my story - 

Now I do. Got my install yesterday morning. I had first tired CR Roulette in November and was in the US$300 plus region and no posting on the forum for free were being done. I called last week and my walk away price was US$50. They quoted me US$49 right off the bat and only US$24 install. I took it.

The installer came yesterday morning when it was close to freezing. After looking at everything we went out and looked at the dish. First thing he says is that baby is six years old or more (it was).









He calls and gets me approved for the new slimline with swm. Pulls one out of the truck and installs it. Only needs to use two of the previous four cables. The cables are so cold some of them snap off in his hands - combination of the cold and years in the UV. He then replaces the multiplexer with the SWM unit. I only needed three cables run - one to each room.

Installs the HR34 and finds all the wall outlets I had installed were only for cable systems and not for high frequency of Sat. He replaced all of then and other barrel connectors I had in the system.

He hooked up the HR-22 I had and the H24 and then connected the HR-34 to the internet via the Linksys WUMC710 I had at my AV rack - The HR-34 did not show it would connect to the internet but the H24 did as well as the HR22. I did a bunch of resets on the Linksys router and the cable modem and he did some software updates and boom suddenly it was connected.

Took a full day for the guide to fully load. Love the system. Oh because of the new dish and new components my signal strengths went from the mid to high 80s to mid to high 90s (though I have never had a reception issue)


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Reggie3 said:


> I did not have time to post my story -
> 
> Now I do. Got my install yesterday morning. I had first tired CR Roulette in November and was in the US$300 plus region and no posting on the forum for free were being done. I called last week and my walk away price was US$50. They quoted me US$49 right off the bat and only US$24 install. I took it.
> 
> ...


Do I see chicken wire ? hmmmm time to move LOL


----------



## rcw119 (Aug 9, 2008)

I called tonight and got offered $199. The CSR told me to call back in a month and they may do better. I still have a year in March on my current contract. I replaced a DVR with an H25 connected to whole home to my other 2 hddvrs. I have Premier, nomad, etc.


----------



## Montezuma58 (May 24, 2004)

Some more about my situation now that I'm at the computer instead of a phone so I can type some more. Note: I am an AT&T customer with the services bundled. The rep I talked to was an "AT&T DirecTv" rep. I don't know if this has any bearing on what was offered. I'm not currently under contract and have been a customer for 9 years.

My current set up:
SL3-SWM LNB
1 HR-24
2 HR-22
1 D-12

I want to drop the D-12 in the kids' room and replace it with one of the 22s. I want to drop the other 22 and use a genie/c31 in the master bedroom and living room. And leave the 24 in place with my projector. I'm aware that this would require a SWM-16 and swapping out the LNB.

At first the CSR tried to convince me I didn't need one because I already have the ability to record 6 things at once. Technically true but doesn't stop the wife from complaining when she sits down in the living room to watch something live only to find both tuners busy with cartoons. I told the CSR I still wanted to get one. Then the CSR said I would only be able to get one genie and would have to replace the other receivers with C31s. When she finally allowed me to have some input as to what I actually wanted to do she told me it was not possible. I just told her it was then she finally started to talk about pricing. She started out at $349 for the genie and one c31. She came back with $249. I had about given up on the call before any price discussion so I just decided to bow out for them moment.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It is true you can only have one Genie. It is not true that a C31 is required. But, what you basically wanted to do is possible like you said.


----------



## Montezuma58 (May 24, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> It is true you can only have one Genie. It is not true that a C31 is required. But, what you basically wanted to do is possible like you said.


Looking back I should have gave up on the call and tried later when the rep tried to dissuade me in the first place. It really rubbed me the wrong way when I was told something was impossible when I know better. They could of at least said something like "yes it's possible but it would require equipment that's not part of the standard installation it will cost you extra".

I've called for equipment upgrades before. Sometimes they came up with deal I liked sometimes they didn't. But they've at least gave the impression the were working with me to get what I want. I've never been stonewalled like this before. Oh well, enough venting. I'll just wait a while then spin the CSR roulette wheel another time.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, when I had called to replace my 34, the rep told me that they could not guarantee I'd get the same as a replacement, as it was "functionally equivalent". There are plenty of reps that know what they are talking about, unfortunately not all do.


----------



## Turbe (Oct 28, 2007)

I called today since a previous premium channel promo was up tomorrow.. offered a 3 Premium Deal with a $5 of each of three Premiums for 12 months which I accepted

I had a previous offer for whole home HD DVR in October 2012, already had one HD DVR from a couple years ago, 4 HD Receivers and 2 SD Receivers from yesteryear..

today, I was offered at no charge, $99 (waived), $49 Pro Install (waived), new HR-34 Genie, two Genie Receivers (Model #C31*) to swap or add new and upgrades to both with SWM installations / dishes (we have a 2nd house on the same property, separate D* installations with two separate 5 lnb Dishes though the Main House and 2nd House are connected via multiple coax and other including one fiber).

This promo does required a new 2-Year commitment (I tried to get around this but failed).. $20/month cancellation fee deducted from $480 total fee

install appointment setup for next week 

btw: Premium Promo today was HBO, Cinamax and Showtime for $22/mo for 6 Months (includes $5 discount per each Premium) plus an additional $5 credit each month for Auto Pay for 12 months (we have been on Auto Pay since the beginning which is years but they still gave this $5 per month discount)! Total: $20 credit per month.

Still getting HD for 24 Months Free Credit $10
and
Choice XTRA Classic for 12 Months Credit for $10

*I was actually offered 4 of the Model #C31, I declined the two extra and may decline 1 more.

EDIT: I may cancel this equipment order.. may wait for 44 (perhaps is why a deal on the 34???)


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Sixto said:


> The HR44 is the greatest thing since sliced bread.


What am I missing here, only difference I see if the power brick and wireless when compared to the 34


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Speed, size and quietness.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Rickt1962 said:


> Do I see chicken wire ? hmmmm time to move LOL


No a dog run - and lots of work being done to remove five trees and a garden that was not planted yet. Also coax that will be run inside the house. But yes a pretty ugly yard.


----------



## Turbe (Oct 28, 2007)

Reggie3 said:


> No a dog run - and lots of work being done to remove five trees and a garden that was not planted yet. Also coax that will be run inside the house. But yes a pretty ugly yard.


I think he means the wire on your deck fence 

I'm surprised you didn't paint the coax..


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Turbe said:


> I think he means the wire on your deck fence
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't paint the coax..


Coax will be coming down - Always the plan - Getting quotes now to put all my wiring inside the house. Have to replace all the windows before I paint the house. Colorado weather is too harsh with UV and weather extremes on wood exterior windows (If I had built the house I would have had aluminum clad with e-coating windows, which is next on the list)


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Reggie3 said:


> After looking at everything we went out and looked at the dish. First thing he says is that baby is six years old or more (it was).
> 
> He calls and gets me approved for the new slimline with swm. Pulls one out of the truck and installs it.


I have an AT9 "side car" dish. It sounds like it will be replaced with a SWiMline dish. Too bad, the 5 LNB dishes has access to more channels than the SL3 dishes.

I have an HR20 and an R15 and also want to upgrade to the "Genie" I'm going to upgrade the 27" Sony (R15) to a 39" HDTV. I also have another SD set that is not connected in a guest bedroom. That set has component inputs and can use the 10 pin output.

I've been off contract for 5 years. From the sounds of it, I'll still need to jump through some hoops to get a deal. I have Cox, Dish, and soon CenturyLink (Prism TV), making offers on a monthly basis. I have no plan on leaving for Cox or Dish. CL will have to offer me a smoking 40/20 triple-play deal to drop DirecTV


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> Speed, size and quietness.


don;t care about size, hate power bricks
my HR34 is quiet
never noticed a speed problem, but then I am not a sports person that needs to flip between 5 games at a time
Wireless is not a factor don;t need it

So I guess it all boils down to preference and needs


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Exactly. I don't reboot mine where I need to get it back quickly, quick power blips don't affect me since its on a ups. I use the guide at most a few times a month, never to scroll through it. Might make a bigger difference for others.

As long as they don't start getting exclusive features (like far in advance only for hr44), which won't happen, I'm good.


----------



## Turbe (Oct 28, 2007)

Turbe said:


> EDIT: I may cancel this equipment order.. may wait for 44 (perhaps is why a deal on the 34???)


I cancelled the order.. I'm going to wait it out for the 44 and new clients.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I thought retention always get you a deal when off contract especially when they want you to commit for 2 years, or give you a lot of bill credits


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

acostapimps said:


> I thought retention always get you a deal when off contract especially when they want you to commit for 2 years, or give you a lot of bill credits


Not always, especially due to all the abuse of the system.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> I thought retention always get you a deal when off contract especially when they want you to commit for 2 years, or give you a lot of bill credits


Can and will are two different things. Its been a few years since the wife worked for D* but I can tell you that the deal you get is in part up to the rep, as evidenced here by the different deals everyone gets offered.

*Retention's job is to limit customer churn with the least costly method they can.* If they don't see your account as particularly valuable, payment history as good to excellent, and you aren't nice, well, you get what you get.

All the cute signs you see on the internet about attitude affecting price, nothing is more true than that when dealing with D* and trying to get a deal. Being angry argumentative and comparing to a deal you saw X get online are good ways to get a rep to just shut down. No matter what though, the deal you get will be limited by what promotions they have available for the reps in the system, and by what the rep is willing to do for you.

Our last deal of $0 for Genie installed, with new LNB/SWiM16/CCK is the simplest proof these techniques can work.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

rahlquist said:


> Can and will are two different things. Its been a few years since the wife worked for D* but I can tell you that the deal you get is in part up to the rep, as evidenced here by the different deals everyone gets offered.
> 
> *Retention's job is to limit customer churn with the least costly method they can.* If they don't see your account as particularly valuable, payment history as good to excellent, and you aren't nice, well, you get what you get.
> 
> ...


I can confirm that all of the above is true!

A conversation with a CSR last night netted me a $0 upgrade to an HR34/Whole home/Cinema kit upgrade with a $30 bill credit for 12 months!


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> hate power bricks


I agree with you when the brick is at the plug, and ends up blocking other outlets. But that's not the case with the HR-44 power cord. The brick is in the middle of the cord. So, I have no problem with it.

To deal with bricks that are at the plug, I've bought a bunch of 1ft extension cords, which allows me to move the bricks away from the outlets on the power strip or UPS.


----------



## O2BRich (Nov 8, 2006)

What are the monthly charges for a Genie setup.
Do you pay a lease fee for each C-31 like it was a normal receiver etc?

Just wondering if it would pay to replace my 4 DVR's with a HR34 and 3 C-31's.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

O2BRich said:


> What are the monthly charges for a Genie setup.
> Do you pay a lease fee for each C-31 like it was a normal receiver etc?
> 
> Just wondering if it would pay to replace my 4 DVR's with a HR34 and 3 C-31's.


Monthly mirroring/receiver charges are exactly the same $6/month with the first box on the account credited back the $6. So you're paying $18/month now and would still pay that $18/month for the three C31's.


----------



## O2BRich (Nov 8, 2006)

RAD said:


> Monthly mirroring/receiver charges are exactly the same $6/month with the first box on the account credited back the $6. So you're paying $18/month now and would still pay that $18/month for the three C31's.


Bummer

No reason to upgrade right now then as I get 8 tuners with my current deployment at the same price.


----------



## tivoreno (Jul 26, 2006)

Guindalf said:


> A conversation with a CSR last night netted me a $0 upgrade to an HR34/Whole home/Cinema kit upgrade with a $30 bill credit for 12 months!


Similar conversation yesterday got me HR34/C31/Cinema Kit for $50 with a $20/mo/12mo credit. Installation is tomorrow.

Question: I am currently paying the whole home DVR $3 fee. Will that continue with Genie?


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

tivoreno said:


> Similar conversation yesterday got me HR34/C31/Cinema Kit for $50 with a $20/mo/12mo credit. Installation is tomorrow.
> 
> Question: I am currently paying the whole home DVR $3 fee. Will that continue with Genie?


Yes as long as you are keeping whole home.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

O2BRich said:


> Bummer
> 
> No reason to upgrade right now then as I get 8 tuners with my current deployment at the same price.


Depends how you look at it. For $0 I got rid of an R16 and went from 6 usable tuners in the house to 9. The only cost increase was to add whole home $3/mo because I hadnt been running it before.


----------



## O2BRich (Nov 8, 2006)

rahlquist said:


> Depends how you look at it. For $0 I got rid of an R16 and went from 6 usable tuners in the house to 9. The only cost increase was to add whole home $3/mo because I hadnt been running it before.


Hmmmm. Good point :sure:


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

HDDVR, _with 2 tuners and additional storage space_ - $6/mo
RVU clinet - $6/mo

Why go with the RVU client?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Small box, no hard drive clatter, yet can still trickplay.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Other reasons, less power draw, CID if phone line connected to HR34, access to AM21/OTA channels if connected to HR34, Genie recommendations, centralized ToDo/Series Link management are a few that come to my mind.


----------



## cnr1089 (Nov 14, 2007)

I am at such a loss on what I am going to do. I have been looking at the Hopper ever since CES and it is starting to look real interesting. I have been a DTV customer for 10 years and have been off contract for 4-5 years. I was thinking of the HR44, but not sure I can wait, the Hopper does look pretty nice (and we record 70% of our stuff from local channels).

Anyway, I called to cancel, and they offered me Genie+C31 for $49 plus $20 off my bill for the next year. To me, getting a HR34, with the HR44 around the corner seems like a waste, and the some of the concepts of the hopper are pretty neat. The Dish interface, however, kind of rubs me the right way.

I am not fishing here, I really am at a standstill (I called Direct tv to really cancel, or at least have them try and make me pay $300 for the Genie, in which case I would have had no problem going to Dish)....


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

cnr1089 said:


> I am at such a loss on what I am going to do. I have been looking at the Hopper ever since CES and it is starting to look real interesting. I have been a DTV customer for 10 years and have been off contract for 4-5 years. I was thinking of the HR44, but not sure I can wait, the Hopper does look pretty nice (and we record 70% of our stuff from local channels).
> 
> Anyway, I called to cancel, and they offered me Genie+C31 for $49 plus $20 off my bill for the next year. To me, getting a HR34, with the HR44 around the corner seems like a waste, and the some of the concepts of the hopper are pretty neat. The Dish interface, however, kind of rubs me the right way.
> 
> I am not fishing here, I really am at a standstill (I called Direct tv to really cancel, or at least have them try and make me pay $300 for the Genie, in which case I would have had no problem going to Dish)....


I guess the Hopper is for some people. I like having 5 tuners at my discretion and not someone elses. Not to mention isnt there a cap on how long the local channels recordings are available as well? Seems like a waste of a 2TB drive if they are gonna limit those local recordings. The HR44 is not going to be that much different to justify not get a HR34. In no way shape or form would I jump ship. What else would you gain? Are there HD channels Dish has that you want or would you save money? If so great. If not, you might reconsider.


----------



## shaneman (Sep 16, 2006)

Just got off the phone. Upgraded my HR20-700 to HR34. 100% free, no begging, no pleading, no threatening to leave. I was out of contract. Been with DTV 10+ years. No recent discounts. Easy!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

crn1089, IMHO unless you're spending your time in the guide and playlist vs. watching programming the HR34 is fine. Even then the HR34's speed is just a tad slower then the HR24 at times, other times it's faster. So DIRECTV's willing to basicvally give you a HR34+C31 and $191 dollars in credits sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## cnr1089 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok, so they are trying to get me to keep my current DVRs, and for me, I like the idea of a single point for all my recordings, other then “more tuners” (and my opinion, less centralization), why should I keep my old DVRs instead of getting a C31 for my two other TVs (I have 2 DVRs, I am going to replace with 1 Genie, 2 C31s, because I am going to add a tv)? I realize this is a debate here, but just trying to understand.

Your right though, I prefer Direct TV, since I am not paying much out of pocket to upgrade, why not....The CSR seemed to imply that I was downgrading by replacing my DVRs (and she tried to convince me I could set up recordings in a centralized fashion from my current DVRs, I cannot)....

The whole built-in sling sounds nice though (I work from home, and to stream to my iPad sounds nice). The CSR said that I would get that with the Cinema Connection kit, which is required for the Genie, can I really access (in real time) live and recorded stuff from my iPad?


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

I asked a couple of weeks ago and I was told $300.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

cnr1089 said:


> Ok, so they are trying to get me to keep my current DVRs, and for me, I like the idea of a single point for all my recordings, other then "more tuners" (and my opinion, less centralization), why should I keep my old DVRs instead of getting a C31 for my two other TVs (I have 2 DVRs, I am going to replace with 1 Genie, 2 C31s, because I am going to add a tv)? I realize this is a debate here, but just trying to understand.
> 
> Your right though, I prefer Direct TV, since I am not paying much out of pocket to upgrade, why not....The CSR seemed to imply that I was downgrading by replacing my DVRs (and she tried to convince me I could set up recordings in a centralized fashion from my current DVRs, I cannot)....
> 
> The whole built-in sling sounds nice though (I work from home, and to stream to my iPad sounds nice). The CSR said that I would get that with the Cinema Connection kit, which is required for the Genie, can I really access (in real time) live and recorded stuff from my iPad?


If you can handle managing all your series links now spread out then why not keep the two existing DVR's. If one of these locations is a bedroom I'd consider the C31 mainly because it's silent.

As for streaming don't forget that DIRECTV does stream a bunch of channels now using your Internet connection. If you want Sling you can always get one and connect it to a DIRECTV receiver. Remember if you go with the Hopper that when streaming a live channel that takes one of the three tuners in the box.


----------



## cnr1089 (Nov 14, 2007)

RAD said:


> If you can handle managing all your series links now spread out then why not keep the two existing DVR's. If one of these locations is a bedroom I'd consider the C31 mainly because it's silent.
> 
> As for streaming don't forget that DIRECTV does stream a bunch of channels now using your Internet connection. If you want Sling you can always get one and connect it to a DIRECTV receiver. Remember if you go with the Hopper that when streaming a live channel that takes one of the three tuners in the box.


The whole reason I want the Genie is to not have to manage between multiple DVRs. I hate doing that now with our two DVRs. The next advantage is we are adding a 3rd TV (which we also don't want to have to manage).

Oh, the CSR was trying to convince me to keep a non DVR (non C31) as one of my clients, as it can have its own live buffer. Is there any downside of that when connected to a Genie?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

cnr1089 said:


> The whole reason I want the Genie is to not have to manage between multiple DVRs. I hate doing that now with our two DVRs. The next advantage is we are adding a 3rd TV (which we also don't want to have to manage).
> 
> Oh, the CSR was trying to convince me to keep a non DVR (non C31) as one of my clients, as it can have its own live buffer. Is there any downside of that when connected to a Genie?


If you're used to how WHDVR works now there is no change with a HR34 in the mix.


----------



## cnr1089 (Nov 14, 2007)

RAD said:


> If you're used to how WHDVR works now there is no change with a HR34 in the mix.


Your right, right now I have "Whole Home" now, but a unified recording list with a pool of tuners is a big difference in the way we record shows. Now we balance between 2 dvrs, have conflicts upstairs, run downstairs and schedule (we can schedule from our phones, but have no control over priority, etc).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I switched to a 34 and receiver partly for the same reason. I generally had various channels assigned to a DVR, but like not having to deal with that.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

cnr1089;3164734 said:


> Your right, right now I have "Whole Home" now, but a unified recording list with a pool of tuners is a big difference in the way we record shows. Now we balance between 2 dvrs, have conflicts upstairs, run downstairs and schedule (we can schedule from our phones, but have no control over priority, etc).


I've never had this problem, but now that you describe the issue I can understand not loving that lol. I would think that "it depends" is way to look at it. I would think having redundancy via multiple dvrs, that way you don't have a single point of failure. Even if you don't record with your current dvrs, you don't have to start over with your playlists and it wouldn't tie up a genie tuner when your on live TV. In general my view is at worst if you left your dvrs in you could do every thing you can with clients and more if you want. But c31s are small. Great kitchen or behind TV receiver. Good luck choosing!


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

joshjr said:


> I guess the Hopper is for some people. I like having 5 tuners at my discretion and not someone elses. Not to mention isnt there a cap on how long the local channels recordings are available as well? Seems like a waste of a 2TB drive if they are gonna limit those local recordings...


That is incorrect information. Prime Time Anytime is optional, as are channels and days it uses. If it is used the recordings are kept in part of the 1.25TB user space for 8 days (optionally less), but any recording or series can be "saved" or pre-set to be saved until deleted. If PTAT is enabled then all of the PTAT channels are available 24/7 for viewing with just one of the three tuners. Any of us that need more tuners can have second (leased) Hopper or a third (purchased). All recordings are viewable on any Hopper or Joey.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I wouldn't say the channels it uses is optional, it's either on or off. I agree that it's a good option for some, but for me, I like having discrete tuners without having to have a separate box, and without being required to use a C31 instead of my H25, which is essentially what Dish does.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Uh, 'on' or 'off' is the two options, hence it is 'optional'! 

For me the PTAT is a really good thing. When I switched over to Dish this past week, I only needed to turn PTAT on and instantly I had 1/2 my series timers taken care of. And with the other channels I'm finding no more and maybe even slightly less channel/timer contentions.

Depending on what you watch PTAT is either really great or just ho-hum!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

He said PTAT is optional, as is the channels it uses. I have never heard of you being able to activate just Fox and CBS PTAT. It picks up everything on the transponder doesn't it?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes,you can select which of the ones available that you want to record, which days of the week, and how long to keep them within some limits.

The only thing you can't change is the hours that it does recordings. But other than just not wanting something recorded, there is no downside to recording them all as it only uses one tuner.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Ok, I thought it was just on or off.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I think it was when the Hopper first came out.

IMO the consideration between Hopper and Genie comes down to how handy PTAT is for an individual. Well, that and which service has the most of what you want of course.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

I was looking at the Hopper, but I dislike the fact that they say you can record six shows at once, but they don't tell you that only two of them can be on cable channels! I find that misleading.

I got a Genie last Saturday and I have five independent tuners that can record whatever I choose - AND I'm not waiting for the results of lawsuits!!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm not waiting for the results of lawsuits either and I have Dish! One side or the other will 'win', or they'll come to some agreement. And the current lawsuit only affects the Autohop function, not PTAT itself.

Dish does in fact tell you how the Hopper and PTAT works, but just like D* all things are not explained in ads on TV and in the paper. That's not the function of ads.

One thing that is very nice about PTAT is if it is enabled, then at any time during the day if you are tuned to one of the PTAT channels, then the other boxes can view any of those 4 channels without using another tuner. Effectively giving you access to 4 broadcast channels and 2 other channels with just 3 tuners used.

But again if the big 4 broadcast channels are not what you watch quite a bit, then the Hopper isn't as good as the Genie. In my case, my series link count dropped by half when I switched because of PTAT.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Guindalf;3168097 said:


> I was looking at the Hopper, but I dislike the fact that they say you can record six shows at once, but they don't tell you that only two of them can be on cable channels! I find that misleading.
> 
> I got a Genie last Saturday and I have five independent tuners that can record whatever I choose - AND I'm not waiting for the results of lawsuits!!


I wouldn't go near the Hopper or Dish. You never know what technology they will steal next or lose in a lawsuit they have brought upon themselves. It's an ethically and morally bankrupt company.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> I think it was when the Hopper first came out.
> 
> IMO the consideration between Hopper and Genie comes down to how handy PTAT is for an individual. Well, that and which service has the most of what you want of course.


I would actually like PTAT, but the difference between Hopper and Genie for me is NFLST and NHLCI HD channels.


----------



## jjn (Dec 16, 2006)

Current system is;

2 HR24-500's
1 H24-100
SWM 5 lnb Dish W/Built in Mulitswitch
Whole Home over Ethernet 

Called today (cancel, cancel) to see about upgrading the H24 to a DVR because it doesn’t do Pandora. CSR informed me that is was available on the H24, had her check to be sure, she came back and confirmed that is was not. At this point I knew I was in trouble.

Then asked about the cost to upgrade to a DVR, first quote was $99 + $49 install, I said that was more than I wanted to spend. Plus no guarantee what DVR I would get!

Then asked about the new Genie and she said it didn’t do Pandora, not looking good at this point. Had her check again and she said yes it does, there must have been an upgrade, so $250 + $49 install for that. Still said that was to much.

Final offer was no cost for a DVR (self install) but no guarantee what DVR I would get.
Or $99, including install, for a Genie, I said that was to much and asked if there was something better she could do since we have been a customer since 1997. That was it, she could not do any better.

Didn’t even get into the need to replace the existing lnb with a 4 wire lnb and adding a SWM 16 mulitswitch (9 turners total).

Thanked her for her time and said I would have to think about it. 
Looks like I’ll be calling again in a couple of days.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

$99 for a Genie installed is a great deal. That would most likely include a SWiM-16 and necessary accessories.


----------



## jjn (Dec 16, 2006)

It does but the CSR was, how should I put it, didn't know what she was talking about.
I'll call back and hope I get a CSR that knows what the boxes can and can't do.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

jjn;3177216 said:


> It does but the CSR was, how should I put it, didn't know what she was talking about.
> I'll call back and hope I get a CSR that knows what the boxes can and can't do.


As dennisj said they include that on the install of the Genie, but you got to sometimes remind them of your current setup before they put a note for the installer


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> As dennisj said they include that on the install of the Genie, but you got to sometimes remind them of your current setup before they put a note for the installer


The note means nothing to a technician. Most notes mention dogs and cats but nothing of the parts needed. :lol: The work order would generate all the equipment needed for the install and nothing else would get installed despite some silly note.


----------



## jjn (Dec 16, 2006)

So I just got off the phone with DTV and they are going to drop ship a Genie for $53.04.
Tried to explain that I was keeping the 2 HR24-500’s and replacing the H24-100 with the Genie (total of 9 turners). CSR said it would work with our existing system and my monthly bill stays the same, plus got Showtime for 6 months free. Let you know what happens.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

jjn said:


> Current system is;
> 2 HR24-500's
> 1 H24-100
> SWM 5 lnb Dish W/Built in Mulitswitch
> Whole Home over Ethernet





> CSR said it would work with our existing system


Sorry, but the CSR was incorrect. If you have the Genie (5 tuners) plus two HR24's (2 tuners each) you have 9 tuners. Your current dish can only support a maximum of 8 tuners.

Either you need a new LNB plus an SWM16, OR you need to limit one of your HR24's to only using one tuner (which you can do in satellite setup).


----------



## jjn (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes thats right, I tried to explain that to the CSR but they said it would work.
Need a new LNB, SWM16 and another line from the SWM16 to the power inserter.


----------



## Lisn2me (Feb 11, 2013)

Just called to see if I could upgrade to a Genie receiver and best prices was $249, my contract is not up until November so maybe as it gets closer I can get that down. 

Side note the rep did say the HR44 droped two days and installers should have them now.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

jjn said:


> Yes thats right, I tried to explain that to the CSR but they said it would work.
> Need a new LNB, SWM16 and another line from the SWM16 to the power inserter.


You don't necessarily need another line for the PI. You can power it with the #1 output - just be sure it's connected via the power passing port of each splitter back to the 16.


----------



## jjn (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks dennisj00, I was using this diagram http://manuals.solidsignal.com/SWM-16-Install-LR.pdf for what would be needed.
With our existing setup 9 turners will not work, need a SWM-16 installed, don't know why they said the existing setup would work, but they are drop shipping the HR34 without a proper install.
I don't want to turn off one of the turners on the HR24 which would give us 8 total.
Let ya know what happens once the HR34 is installed.
I'm sure there will be a 776 error code "Too many receivers or tuners are connected to the SWiM. Test with SWiM meter and upgrade to SWiM 16 if necessary"


----------



## ctxx24 (Jun 15, 2008)

I just got the genie shipped with 2 clients for 50...i have to hook it up tho... Being I already have whole home and sending my hr22 back do I just hook this up the same way the others are?


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ctxx24;3188610 said:


> I just got the genie shipped with 2 clients for 50...i have to hook it up tho... Being I already have whole home and sending my hr22 back do I just hook this up the same way the others are?


How are all your units set up right now? What all do you have today?


----------



## slo_dave (Jul 10, 2010)

Just got off the phone..

Off contract
perfect payment history (autopay)
3+year customer
no recent offers/discounts taken

Best I could do was:

Genie: $ 418 installed :lol:
HD-DVR: $118 plus shipping :lol:

all of which would extend me for two years..

Said no thanks


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

slo_dave said:


> Just got off the phone..
> 
> Off contract
> perfect payment history (autopay)
> ...


They must have heard you were slo Dave and thought they could pull that off.  Try again and if you get the same results, tell the front line CSR that you are thinking of cancelling. Then they will send you to retention. Tell them you really don't want to leave, but Dish will give you a free Hopper and they want $418. And if DIRECTV could give me a free Genie, I would rather stay. Then see what they say.


----------



## ctxx24 (Jun 15, 2008)

I just have the hr22 in the living room and 2 small boxes in the 2 bedrooms it's the whole home set up.. I don't know anymore then that.. don't know much about setting this stuff up.


----------

